# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Դասախոսին աշխատանքի ընդունել...

## Արամ

Երեկ իմացա որ դասախոսին աշխատանքի ընդունելուց ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում նրա խոսելուն, այսինքն նրա ձայնի բարձրությանը կամ պարզությանը, :Shok:  ինչպես եք վերաբերվում դրան, ետի վապշե ճիշտա՞

----------


## ministr

Կարևորը կարողա բացատրել

----------


## Արամ

> Կարևորը կարողա բացատրել


հա թո բացատրի լավ եթե ես լսարանի մեջտեղում նստած իրա բացատրածից բան չեմ հասկանում այսինքն բառեռից ինչիսա պետք՞

----------


## Շինարար

> հա թո բացատրի լավ եթե ես լսարանի մեջտեղում նստած իրա բացատրածից բան չեմ հասկանում այսինքն բառեռից ինչիսա պետք՞


Եվրոպական երկրներում դասախոս են աշխատում այնպիսի արատներով մարդիկ, որոնք ընդհանրապես գամված են սայլակին և որոնց ասածը կարելի է ընկալել միայն հատուկ սարքերի օգնությամբ, այսինքը՝ առաջնայինը՝ դասախոսի գիտելիքներն է, այն բազան, որ կարող է փոխանցել լսարանին, եթե մարդը արտահայտվելու պրոբլեմներ ունի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում,որ նրանից սովորելու բան չկա: Համալսարաններում պետք է, որ որոշակիորեն գիտակից մարդիկ սովորեն, եթե ուսանողը ցանկություն ունի գիտելիք ստանալ, նրան նախ և առաջ պետք է հետաքրքրի, թե տվյալ դասախոսը որքանով կարող է իրեն ուղղորդի դեպի պետքական գիտելիքի աղբյուրները, հո տարրական դասարնները չի, բացատրելը ո՞րն ա:

----------

AniwaR (12.12.2009), snow (12.12.2009), Yevuk (12.12.2009), Ձայնալար (14.12.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Եվրոպական երկրներում դասախոս են աշխատում այնպիսի արատներով մարդիկ, որոնք ընդհանրապես գամված են սայլակին և որոնց ասածը կարելի է ընկալել միայն հատուկ սարքերի օգնությամբ, այսինքը՝ առաջնայինը՝ դասախոսի գիտելիքներն է, այն բազան, որ կարող է փոխանցել լսարանին, եթե մարդը արտահայտվելու պրոբլեմներ ունի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում,որ նրանից սովորելու բան չկա: Համալսարաններում պետք է, որ որոշակիորեն գիտակից մարդիկ սովորեն, եթե ուսանողը ցանկություն ունի գիտելիք ստանալ, նրան նախ և առաջ պետք է հետաքրքրի, թե տվյալ դասախոսը որքանով կարող է իրեն ուղղորդի դեպի պետքական գիտելիքի աղբյուրները, հո տարրական դասարնները չի, բացատրելը ո՞րն ա:


հլա մի վարկյան ասենք ես ուզում եմ սովորեմ դասախոսը քթի տակ դասախոսությունա կարդում ես ՈՆՑ ԻՐԱՆ ԼՍԵՄ

----------


## LoK®

Բացասակ եմ վերաբերվում, դասախոսը պիտի խոսալ իմանա (դե առաջին հերթին պիտի լավ մասնագետ լինի իհարկե). Մենք մի դասախոս ունեինք որ խոսելուց միապաղաղ բզզոց էր հանում, ու եթե փորձում էի իրան լսել ու դասին հետևել, ակամա սկսում էր քունս տանել.

Ճիշտ ա մեր բոլոր դասախոսներն էլ ուժեղ մասնագետներ են (նու համարյա բոլորը  :Smile:  ), բայց դե եթե դասախոսը չի կարողանում լսարանի ուշադրության կենտրոնում լինի, իրա գիտելիքներն էլ չի կարողանա փոխանցի ուսանողներին.

----------


## Yeghoyan

> հա թո բացատրի լավ եթե ես լսարանի մեջտեղում նստած իրա բացատրածից բան չեմ հասկանում այսինքն բառեռից ինչիսա պետք՞


Սրա նման մեկին ես ունեցել եմ :Xeloq:  երկու տարի դաս տվեց հետո էլ պատասխան էր պահանջում :LOL:  հետաքրքիր ա որտեղից պիտի պատասխանեինք, եթե իրա բացատրածից բան չենք հասկացել: Իսկ ինքը դասախոս էր դարձել, որովհետև իրա եղբայրը մեղմ ասած պագոնավոր էր :Xeloq:  
Համաձայն եմ Kisame-ի հետ, ամենքին դասախոս չպիտի դարձնեն, մինչև աշխատանքի ընդունելը ավելի լավ կլինի մի քիչ ուշադրություն դարձնեն ում հետ գործ ունեն, էդ մարդը կարա դաս բացատրի, թե չէ:

----------

Արևհատիկ (13.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> հլա մի վարկյան ասենք ես ուզում եմ սովորեմ դասախոսը քթի տակ դասախոսությունա կարդում ես ՈՆՑ ԻՐԱՆ ԼՍԵՄ


Ասա՝ թող բարձր խոսա, քո դասախոսի կոնկրետ խնդիրը դու կիմանաս, ես ընդհանուր, վերացական էի այս երևույթի մասին խոսում, որովհետև քո ասածից կարելի ա ենթադրել, թե օրինակ կակազին կամ թլիկին չի կարելի դասախոս լինել, իսկ ես թլոշ դասախոս եմ ունեցել, որ լսողից մեծ ճիգեր էր պահանջում հասկանալու, թե ինչ է ասում, բայց իր չլինելը իմ սովորած ֆակուլտետի համար ըստ իս մեծ կորուստ կլիներ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սրա նման մեկին ես ունեցել եմ երկու տարի դաս տվեց հետո էլ պատասխան էր պահանջում հետաքրքիր ա որտեղից պիտի պատասխանեինք, եթե իրա բացատրածից բան չենք հասկացել: Իսկ ինքը դասախոս էր դարձել, որովհետև իրա եղբայրը մեղմ ասած պագոնավոր էր 
> Համաձայն եմ Kisame-ի հետ, ամենքին դասախոս չպիտի դարձնեն, մինչև աշխատանքի ընդունելը ավելի լավ կլինի մի քիչ ուշադրություն դարձնեն ում հետ գործ ունեն, էդ մարդը կարա դաս բացատրի, թե չէ:


Դե քո դասախոսը պարզապես թույլ ա եղել, բայց բուհում սովորողը չպիտի հույսը դնի դասախոսի բացատրածով հասկանալու վրա, այդպես դու շատ-շտ հասկանաս դասախոսի տեսակետը, իսկ դու պետք է պարզապես օգտվես դասախոսի գիտելիքներից, որ օգնի քեզ ճիշտ մասնագիտական գրականություն կարդալ, օգնի քեզ գիտական մտածողություն ձեռք բերես:

----------

snow (12.12.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2009), Ուլուանա (12.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Դե քո դասախոսը պարզապես թույլ ա եղել, բայց բուհում սովորողը չպիտի հույսը դնի դասախոսի բացատրածով հասկանալու վրա, այդպես դու շատ-շտ հասկանաս դասախոսի տեսակետը, իսկ դու պետք է պարզապես օգտվես դասախոսի գիտելիքներից, որ օգնի քեզ ճիշտ մասնագիտական գրականություն կարդալ, օգնի քեզ գիտական մտածողություն ձեռք բերես:


Հա մենք իրա վրա հույս էլ չդրեցինք, թե չէ չէինք ավարտի:
Լավ ասեցիր. ինքը պիտի օգնի ճիշտ մասնագիտական գրականություն կարդալ, օգնի քեզ գիտական մտածողություն ձեռք բերես, բայց արի ու տես էդ մարդը մի քանի բուհում դաս է տալիս, բայց ինքը չկա, ինքը գիտելիք չունի, ինչի՞ պիտի դրա նմանները դասախոս դառնան, ու ուսանողին օգուտ չտան:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա մենք իրա վրա հույս էլ չդրեցինք, թե չէ չէինք ավարտի:
> Լավ ասեցիր. ինքը պիտի օգնի ճիշտ մասնագիտական գրականություն կարդալ, օգնի քեզ գիտական մտածողություն ձեռք բերես, բայց արի ու տես էդ մարդը ի քանի բուհում դաս է տալիս, բայց ինքը չկա, ինքը գիտելիք չունի, ինչի՞ պիտի դրա նմանները դասախոս դառնան, ու ուսանողին օգուտ չտան:


Դե, դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր ա, համենայն դեպս  ֆիզիկական թերություննրի, խոսքի արատների համար դասախոսին մերժելի համարելը ճիշտ չի լինի, այլ բան է, եթե գիտելիքների պակաս ունի կամ մտավոր թերություններ :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե, դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ խնդիր ա, համենայն դեպս  ֆիզիկական թերություննրի, խոսքի արատների համար դասախոսին մերժելի համարելը ճիշտ չի լինի, այլ բան է, եթե գիտելիքների պակաս ունի կամ մտավոր թերություններ


Մեր համալսարում դասախոս կար որ մինչև չգոռայիր բան չէր լսի,իսկ ես առաջին կուրսում դասախոս եմ ունեցել,70 տարեկան հարբեցող,բայց եղել է այդ առարկայի համար մեկ մասնագետը ու ինչքան ամբիոնը ինքնա ստեղծել,բայց ում էր պետք հարբած մտնում էր լսարան ու ի վիճակի չէր դաս բացատրել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մեր համալսարում դասախոս կար որ մինչև չգոռայիր բան չէր լսի,իսկ ես առաջին կուրսում դասախոս եմ ունեցել,70 տարեկան հարբեցող,բայց եղել է այդ առարկայի համար մեկ մասնագետը ու ինչքան ամբիոնը ինքնա ստեղծել,բայց ում էր պետք հարբած մտնում էր լսարան ու ի վիճակի չէր դաս բացատրել:


Դե եթե ձեր հարցերի պատասխանը ինքը կարող էր տալ, ոչինչ գոռալով հարցրեք, իսկ հարբեցողի օրինակը, եղբայր, ընդհանրապես տեղին չի, պարզ ա, որ հարբեցող դասախոսները բանի պետք չեն :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե եթե ձեր հարցերի պատասխանը ինքը կարող էր տալ, ոչինչ գոռալով հարցրեք,


Դե դասի ժամանակ որ մի հինգ հոգի վրա վրա սկսեն հարց տան,համալսարանի պատերը ճաք կտան,իսկ քննության ժամանակ հարցը քաշում էին ու հայդա արտագրոցի ու եթե ուզում էր ճշտել արդյոք արտագրված չի և եթե հարց էր տալիս ապա անկապ բաներից էին խոսում էտ էլ չէր հասկանում ինչ են ասում,միթե՞ այդպիսի դասախոսը իրավունք ունի համալսարանում դաս տալու:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե դասի ժամանակ որ մի հինգ հոգի վրա վրա սկսեն հարց տան,համալսարանի պատերը ճաք կտան,իսկ քննության ժամանակ հարցը քաշում էին ու հայդա արտագրոցի ու եթե ուզում էր ճշտել արդյոք արտագրված չի և եթե հարց էր տալիս ապա անկապ բաներից էին խոսում էտ էլ չէր հասկանում ինչ են ասում,միթե՞ այդպիսի դասախոսը իրավունք ունի համալսարանում դաս տալու:


Չէ, այ այդպիսի դասախոսը իրավունք չունի աշխատելու :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, այ այդպիսի դասախոսը իրավունք չունի աշխատելու


Բա դա նույնպես ֆիզիկական թերություն ա ու չի կարելի նրանց դաս վստահել,մի հատ դասախոս ունենք ակնոցա դնում,իսկ քննությունը ստուգելիս ակնոցի դիմաց մի հատ խոշորացույցա պահում,ճիշտա ինքը գրեթե չի թողնում որ արտագրեն բայց մի թերություն կա ուրեմն տոմսերի վրա կետիկներ են անում տոմսը քաշելուց տենում են որի վրա կետ կա դա են քաշում,դե իհարկե կետիկներով տոմսերը սովորած են լինում,դե իհարկե մի չորս հատա էտ տոմսերից,դա նույնպես ֆիզիկական թերությունա ու էտ մարդը չի կարա ակնոցի վրայից մի հատ էլ իրա խոշորացույցը խփի ու ֆռֆռա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա դա նույնպես ֆիզիկական թերություն ա ու չի կարելի նրանց դաս վստահել,մի հատ դասախոս ունենք ակնոցա դնում,իսկ քննությունը ստուգելիս ակնոցի դիմաց մի հատ խոշորացույցա պահում,ճիշտա ինքը գրեթե չի թողնում որ արտագրեն բայց մի թերություն կա ուրեմն տոմսերի վրա կետիկներ են անում տոմսը քաշելուց տենում են որի վրա կետ կա դա են քաշում,դե իհարկե կետիկներով տոմսերը սովորած են լինում,դե իհարկե մի չորս հատա էտ տոմսերից,դա նույնպես ֆիզիկական թերությունա ու էտ մարդը չի կարա ակնոցի վրայից մի հատ էլ իրա խոշորացույցը խփի ու ֆռֆռա:


Դե դու թերություններից խոսում ես ու իրանց գիտելիքներից չես խոսում… Թե չէ գնահատականաորսի եթե ելնես, ամենահմուտ դասախոսին էլ կարաս խաբես ու արտագրես, քո ասածը արդեն ուսանողների վարքագծի հետ կապված խնդիր ա, ծայրահեղ անզնիվ ա մարդու ֆիզիկական թերությունից օգտվելով թվանշան ապահովելը, հետո իմացիր, որ աշխատելիս յուր-յուր դիպլոմ, յուր-յուր բարձր թվանշան պարզապես թղթի կտոր ու զարդ ա, եթե գիտելիք չկա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2009), Yevuk (12.12.2009), Ուլուանա (12.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե դու թերություններից խոսում ես ու իրանց գիտելիքներից չես խոսում… Թե չէ գնահատականաորսի եթե ելնես, ամենահմուտ դասախոսին էլ կարաս խաբես ու արտագրես, քո ասածը արդեն ուսանողների վարքագծի հետ կապված խնդիր ա, ծայրահեղ անզնիվ ա մարդու ֆիզիկական թերությունից օգտվելով թվանշան ապահովելը, հետո իմացիր, որ աշխատելիս յուր-յուր դիպլոմ, յուր-յուր բարձր թվանշան պարզապես թղթի կտոր ու զարդ ա, եթե գիտելիք չկա:


Ուրեմն ասեմ դասախոսը պետք է կարողանա ուսանողին բացատրի առարկա և չթողնի քննության ժամանակ արտագրի,իսկ արտագրողին կտրի,եթե չի կարողանում դա ապահովել ուրեմն պետք է հեռացվի,իսկ իմ նշած դասախոսները ունեն ֆիզիկական թերություններ:
Վերջին նախադասությանդ վրով ասեմ որ ես այդ բոլորը գիտեմ պետք չի ինձ այդպիսի բաներ բացատրել,ես ինքս ուսանող եմ ու գիտեմ ինչ բանա համալսարանը չգիտեմ,մի ուսանող ով գոնե մի անգամ արտագրած չլինի,այսինքն հնարավորությունը ունեցել է պահը չի կորցրել,դե ես քեզ մի ուրիշ բան ասեմ մի հատ իսկական տավար դասախոսի այնպես եմ մատերիս վրա ֆռռացրել որ մտքով չի էլ անցել իրականում ինչ է կատարվում,ասեմ Սոցոլոգիա առարական ու էն էլ Պոլիտեխնիկում,մենակովս մտել եմ քննության համ իմ տեղն եմ ստացել համ էլ ընկերոջս,հըբը:

----------


## AniwaR

Դասախոսի պարտականությունների մեջ ամենևին չի մտնում ոստիկանի դեր կատարելը, ու իրա տանձին էլ կարող է չլինել՝ կարտագրես, թե ինչ կանես: Իր պարտականությունը համապատասխան առարկայի վերաբերյալ գիտելիքներ փոխանցելն ու ուսանողին ուղղորդելն է: Իսկ ոստիկանական պարտականությունները մանկապարտեզականների նկատմամբ կատարելու համար մեկը մեր համալսարանում քննութան ժամանակ կան հատուկ հսկիչներ, ովքեր արդեն ֆիզիկապես կոմպետենտ են այդ գործն անելու: 

Մի բան էլ. ով հասկանալու ցանկություն ունի, անպայման կհասկանա՝ թեկուզ դասախոսին հարցախեղդ անելով: Չեմ ժխտում, որ այդ առումով լինում են անհամեմատ ավելի հաջող/անհաջող դասախոսներ, բայց և ծաղրածուի դեր կատարելու՝ այդպիսով մանկապարտեզականների ուշադրությունը գրավելու պարտականություն էլ չունի դասախոսը. խելացի մարդը գիտի՝ ինչի համար է գնում տվյալ ուսումնական հաստատություն ու ինչ է ակնկալում տվյալ դասաժամից:

Բոլոր ուսանողներին հաջողություն գալիք քննություններին: Ֆու՜հ :Ok:

----------

snow (12.12.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2009), Yevuk (12.12.2009), Շինարար (12.12.2009), Ուլուանա (12.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Դասախոսի պարտականությունների մեջ ամենևին չի մտնում ոստիկանի դեր կատարելը, ու իրա տանձին էլ կարող է չլինել՝ կարտագրես, թե ինչ կանես: Իր պարտականությունը համապատասխան առարկայի վերաբերյալ գիտելիքներ փոխանցելն ու ուսանողին ուղղորդելն է: Իսկ ոստիկանական պարտականությունները մանկապարտեզականների նկատմամբ կատարելու համար մեկը մեր համալսարանում քննութան ժամանակ կան հատուկ հսկիչներ, ովքեր արդեն ֆիզիկապես կոմպետենտ են այդ գործն անելու: 
> 
> Մի բան էլ. ով հասկանալու ցանկություն ունի, անպայման կհասկանա՝ թեկուզ դասախոսին հարցախեղդ անելով: Չեմ ժխտում, որ այդ առումով լինում են անհամեմատ ավելի հաջող/անհաջող դասախոսներ, բայց և ծաղրածուի դեր կատարելու՝ այդպիսով մանկապարտեզականների ուշադրությունը գրավելու պարտականություն էլ չունի դասախոսը. խելացի մարդը գիտի՝ ինչի համար է գնում տվյալ ուսումնական հաստատություն ու ինչ է ակնկալում տվյալ դասաժամից:
> 
> Բոլոր ուսանողներին հաջողություն գալիք քննություններին: Ֆու՜հ


Դասախոսը պարտավոր է ուսանողին գնահատել իրեն արժանի գնահատականը:Դե ուրեմն դասախոսը պարտավոր է զաչոտնիկի մեջ գնահատակ դնելուց առաջ ստուգի նկարը,թե չէ կարողա միանգամից երկու հոգու քննություն դնի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դասախոսը պարտավոր է ուսանողին գնահատել իրեն արժանի գնահատականը:Դե ուրեմն դասախոսը պարտավոր է զաչոտնիկի մեջ գնահատակ դնելուց առաջ ստուգի նկարը,թե չէ կարողա միանգամից երկու հոգու քննություն դնի:


Իսկ ուսանողը պարտավոր է բուհ ոտք դնելուց առաջ իրեն հաշիվ տալ՝ ինչի՞ համար է եկել. արտագրելու-խարդախությամբ գնահատական կպցնելու՞, թե՞ մասնագետ դառնալու:

Ընդհանրապես, մենք էլ ենք ունեցել ծանր լսողությամբ դասախոսներ: Դրանց մի մասին հանգիստ կարող էին թոշակի ուղարկել, որովհետև ձեռի հետ էլ ծերունական թուլամտություն էին կպցրել, խոսում էին դանդաղ, բառեր էին մոռանում: Բայց մեկն էլ կար, որ 80-ն անց պապիկ էր, բայց լավ էլ աշխույժ էր: Միակ թերությունը ծանր լսողությունն էր: Դասերի ժամանակ օգտվում էինք առիթից, բայց քննությանը բոլոր վախենում էին նրա մոտ նստել, որովհետև լավ խորն էր քննում: Ու ընդհանրապես, մեզ համար մեծ կորուստ կլիներ, եթե նա մեզ դաս չտար:

Ունեցել ենք վատ տեսողությամբ և միաժամանակ թլիկ դասախոս, բայց ո՞վ կհամարձակվեր նրա մոտ գրավորի ժամանակ որևէ թղթի կտոր հաներ, որևէ կերպ արտագրեր, որևէ կերպ օգտվեր առիթից: Ու նորից. եթե նա մեզ դաս չտար, էլի լիքը բան կկորցնեինք: Վերջիվերջո, իրենց գործին էդպես սիրահարված դասախոսներ շատ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում:

----------

snow (12.12.2009), Yevuk (12.12.2009), Շինարար (12.12.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

> Դասախոսը պարտավոր է ուսանողին գնահատել իրեն արժանի գնահատականը:Դե ուրեմն դասախոսը պարտավոր է զաչոտնիկի մեջ գնահատակ դնելուց առաջ ստուգի նկարը,թե չէ կարողա միանգամից երկու հոգու քննություն դնի:


Քո առաջ քաշած հավելյալ պարտականությունները դասախոսների համար հիմնականում ընդհանուր համակարգային թերություններ են. ուսանողի գնահատման, գիտելիքների ստուգման խելամիտ սիստեմ չկա. էս արդեն այն կետն է, որտեղ չէին խանգարի բարդ հարցերին տրվող պարզ տեխնիկական լուծումները:  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2009), Շինարար (12.12.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քո առաջ քաշած հավելյալ պարտականությունները դասախոսների համար հիմնականում ընդհանուր համակարգային թերություններ են. ուսանողի գնահատման, գիտելիքների ստուգման խելամիտ սիստեմ չկա. էս արդեն այն կետն է, որտեղ չէին խանգարի բարդ հարցերին տրվող պարզ տեխնիկական լուծումները:


Շատ ճիշտ է: Մեր բուհում, օրինակ, այս հարցը մի քանի ձևերով լուծվել է.
1. Հարցումներն ու քննություններն անց են կացվում մեծ լսարաններում, որտեղ տեսախցիկներ կան
2. Բոլոր քննությունները, բացառությամբ պետական ավարտականների և օրդինատուրայի ընթացիկների, թեստային են, իսկ տոմսերը լիքը տարբերակներով են
3. Բանավոր քննություններն անց են կացվում հանձնաժողովով, ոչ թե դասավանդած դասախոսի մոտ

Այսքանով հանդերձ, իհարկե, 100%-անոց օբյեկտիվություն չի ապահովվում, բայց cheating-ը (հայերեն ո՞նց ա էս բառը) հասնում է մինիմումի:

----------

AniwaR (12.12.2009), Շինարար (12.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ուսանողը պարտավոր է բուհ ոտք դնելուց առաջ իրեն հաշիվ տալ՝ ինչի՞ համար է եկել. արտագրելու-խարդախությամբ գնահատական կպցնելու՞, թե՞ մասնագետ դառնալու:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, մենք էլ ենք ունեցել ծանր լսողությամբ դասախոսներ: Դրանց մի մասին հանգիստ կարող էին թոշակի ուղարկել, որովհետև ձեռի հետ էլ ծերունական թուլամտություն էին կպցրել, խոսում էին դանդաղ, բառեր էին մոռանում: Բայց մեկն էլ կար, որ 80-ն անց պապիկ էր, բայց լավ էլ աշխույժ էր: Միակ թերությունը ծանր լսողությունն էր: Դասերի ժամանակ օգտվում էինք առիթից, բայց քննությանը բոլոր վախենում էին նրա մոտ նստել, որովհետև լավ խորն էր քննում: Ու ընդհանրապես, մեզ համար մեծ կորուստ կլիներ, եթե նա մեզ դաս չտար:
> 
> Ունեցել ենք վատ տեսողությամբ և միաժամանակ թլիկ դասախոս, բայց ո՞վ կհամարձակվեր նրա մոտ գրավորի ժամանակ որևէ թղթի կտոր հաներ, որևէ կերպ արտագրեր, որևէ կերպ օգտվեր առիթից: Ու նորից. եթե նա մեզ դաս չտար, էլի լիքը բան կկորցնեինք: Վերջիվերջո, իրենց գործին էդպես սիրահարված դասախոսներ շատ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում:


Ուսանողը 16-17 տարեկանում մտնում է բուհը և միայն խելքի է գալիս երրորդ կուրսից հետո,իսկ դրանից առաջ ինչ արկածներ ասես չի անում,բոլորն էլ սխալական են ու գայթակղվող,մանավանդ եթե այն անելու հնարավորություն ունի,այնպես եք խոսում կարծես ոչ մեկդ գոնե մի փոքրիկ մի չնչին արկածի մեջ չեք ընկել:
Ես էլ կարամ կոմպի հետևից այդպիսի գեղեցիկ խոսքեր ասեմ,բայց գոնե ինձ մի ասեք,ինքս ուսանող եմ ու գիտեմ ուսանողական կյանքի ողն ու ծուծը:
Մարդկային հարաբերություններ են ինչ ասես պատահում ա,դասախոսի հետ հարաբերությունները կարող են սրվել,իսկ այսօր այդպիսի դեպքերը շատ են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուսանողը 16-17 տարեկանում մտնում է բուհը և միայն խելքի է գալիս երրորդ կուրսից հետո,իսկ դրանից առաջ ինչ արկածներ ասես չի անում,բոլորն էլ սխալական են ու գայթակղվող,մանավանդ եթե այն անելու հնարավորություն ունի,այնպես եք խոսում կարծես ոչ մեկդ գոնե մի փոքրիկ մի չնչին արկածի մեջ չեք ընկել:
> Ես էլ կարամ կոմպի հետևից այդպիսի գեղեցիկ խոսքեր ասեմ,բայց գոնե ինձ մի ասեք,ինքս ուսանող եմ ու գիտեմ ուսանողական կյանքի ողն ու ծուծը:
> Մարդկային հարաբերություններ են ինչ ասես պատահում ա,դասախոսի հետ հարաբերությունները կարող են սրվել,իսկ այսօր այդպիսի դեպքերը շատ են:


Ես էլ ուսանողության ուղնուծուծը գիտեմ, արխային: Ու ի տարբերություն շատերի, ես ամբողջ վեց տարի եմ ուսանող եղել, ոչ թե չորս: Գիտեմ, որ բավական ճնշող մեծամասնություն գնահատականի մեռած է, որ ձգտում է զանազան զարտուղիների ճանապարհներով գնահատականներ կպցնել, որ ամեն ինչի պատրաստ է հանուն դրա (նույնիսկ գողության): Ես սուրբ չեմ եղել. զանազան արկածների մեջ եմ ընկել, զանազան բախումներ եմ ունեցել, զանազան օյիններ եմ խաղացել... Բայց գիտե՞ս՝ դրանք որ դասախոսների գլխին եմ արել: Նրանց, ովքեր կարգին մասնագետներ չէին ու իրենց անգրագիտությամբ ներվերիս վրա ազդում էին: Ընդհանրապես, մեր խմբի էրեխեքով մենք տենց ենք էղել. դասախոսներին գիտելիքներով էինք գժվացնում, նվաստացնում, ոչ թե որևէ ֆիզիկական արատից օգտվելով: Բայց լինելով ուսանող՝ տեսնում էի, թե ինչ է կատարվում շուրջս, թե ինչքան շատ են առիթից օգտվող ուսանողները:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ ուսանողության ուղնուծուծը գիտեմ, արխային: Ու ի տարբերություն շատերի, ես ամբողջ վեց տարի եմ ուսանող եղել, ոչ թե չորս: Գիտեմ, որ բավական ճնշող մեծամասնություն գնահատականի մեռած է, որ ձգտում է զանազան զարտուղիների ճանապարհներով գնահատականներ կպցնել, որ ամեն ինչի պատրաստ է հանուն դրա (նույնիսկ գողության): Ես սուրբ չեմ եղել. զանազան արկածների մեջ եմ ընկել, զանազան բախումներ եմ ունեցել, զանազան օյիններ եմ խաղացել... Բայց գիտե՞ս՝ դրանք որ դասախոսների գլխին եմ արել: Նրանց, ովքեր կարգին մասնագետներ չէին ու իրենց անգրագիտությամբ ներվերիս վրա ազդում էին: Ընդհանրապես, մեր խմբի էրեխեքով մենք տենց ենք էղել. դասախոսներին գիտելիքներով էինք գժվացնում, նվաստացնում, ոչ թե որևէ ֆիզիկական արատից օգտվելով: Բայց լինելով ուսանող՝ տեսնում էի, թե ինչ է կատարվում շուրջս, թե ինչքան շատ են առիթից օգտվող ուսանողները:


Դե վերջ ու էլ կապ չունի ոնց ես գնահատականը քերել,եթե ես էլ ինձ սրբի տեղ դնեմ կարող եմ քննադատել արարքդ,բայց գիտեմ,որ գնահատակ քերելը տևում է ամենաշատը երկու տարի,խոսքս նորմալ ուսանողի մասին է,իսկ հետո երբ առաջ են գալիս մասնագիտական առարկաները սկսել են սովորել,թե չէ օգտվել չօգտվել սուտի բաներ են,փիլիսոփայությունը չի հետաքրքրել խորամանկ քայլեր ենք արել,Շին մեխ. ը պետք ա եկել շաբաթով մի քանի հոգով գիշեր ցերեկ պարապել ենք ու ստացել ենք այնպես որ գեղեցիկ խոսքեր պետք չի ասել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե վերջ ու էլ կապ չունի ոնց ես գնահատականը քերել,եթե ես էլ ինձ սրբի տեղ դնեմ կարող եմ քննադատել արարքդ,բայց գիտեմ,որ գնահատակ քերելը տևում է ամենաշատը երկու տարի,խոսքս նորմալ ուսանողի մասին է,իսկ հետո երբ առաջ են գալիս մասնագիտական առարկաները սկսել են սովորել,թե չէ օգտվել չօգտվել սուտի բաներ են,փիլիսոփայությունը չի հետաքրքրել խորամանկ քայլեր ենք արել,Շին մեխ. ը պետք ա եկել շաբաթով մի քանի հոգով գիշեր ցերեկ պարապել ենք ու ստացել ենք այնպես որ գեղեցիկ խոսքեր պետք չի ասել:


Այ հենց էդ ա, որ ես երբեք գնահատական չեմ քերել:  :Wink:  Իմ գժությունները, ընդհարումներն ու մնացած պատմությունները գնահատականի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չեն ունեցել: Ու եթե դասախոսի ներկայությամբ առանց թաքցնելու արտագրել եմ, ոչ թե գնահատական քերելու համար եմ արել, այլ նրա, որ ցույց տամ, որ նրան այնքան չեմ հարգում, որ առանց թաքցնելու արտագրում եմ: Կամ եթե դիտմամբ յոթ թերթից ավելի ջուր եմ ծեծել, ոչ թե բարձր ստանալու նպատակ եմ ունեցել, այլ ուզել եմ ցույց տալ, որ մեր գրավորները չեն կարդում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ու եթե դասախոսի ներկայությամբ առանց թաքցնելու արտագրել եմ, ոչ թե գնահատական քերելու համար եմ արել, այլ նրա, որ ցույց տամ, որ նրան այնքան չեմ հարգում, որ առանց թաքցնելու արտագրում եմ: Կամ եթե դիտմամբ յոթ թերթից ավելի ջուր եմ ծեծել, ոչ թե բարձր ստանալու նպատակ եմ ունեցել, այլ ուզել եմ ցույց տալ, որ մեր գրավորները չեն կարդում:


Հիմա դրան տենց են ասու՞մ,չեմ հասկանում եթե առանց թաքցնելու արտագրել ես,դե բնականաբար դասախոսը պետք է տեսած լինի ու բան չի ասե՞լ:
Մոռացա հարցնեմ,որ արտագրեցիր գնահատակնդ դրե՞ց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա դրան տենց են ասու՞մ,չեմ հասկանում եթե առանց թաքցնելու արտագրել ես,դե բնականաբար դասախոսը պետք է տեսած լինի ու բան չի ասե՞լ:
> Մոռացա հարցնեմ,որ արտագրեցիր գնահատակնդ դրե՞ց:


Բնականաբար, պետք է տեսներ ու պետք է ասեր: Ու ասել է: Ու գնահատականս էլ դրել է:

----------


## Gayl

> Բնականաբար, պետք է տեսներ ու պետք է ասեր: Ու ասել է: Ու գնահատականս էլ դրել է:


Բա եթե գնահատականի համար չես արտագրել այլ ցույց տալու,որ նրան չես հարգում,էլ ինչու ես թողել որ զաչոտնիկիդ մեջ գնահատական դնի :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա եթե գնահատականի համար չես արտագրել այլ ցույց տալու,որ նրան չես հարգում,էլ ինչու ես թողել որ զաչոտնիկիդ մեջ գնահատական դնի


Զաչոտնիկիս մեջ ինքը չի դրել, որովհետև քննություն չէր, հարցում էր  :LOL:  Էլի եմ ասում, մեզ մոտ քննությունները հանձնաժողովով են, իսկ ինքը սկի չկար էլ հանձնաժողովում:

----------


## Gayl

> Զաչոտնիկիս մեջ ինքը չի դրել, որովհետև քննություն չէր, հարցում էր  Էլի եմ ասում, մեզ մոտ քննությունները հանձնաժողովով են, իսկ ինքը սկի չկար էլ հանձնաժողովում:


Դե կապ չունի ինչ էր ու ինչ համակարգա,եթե նպատակդ ստորացնելա ոչ թե գնահատականը ուրեմն չեմ ընկալում արարքդ,ի դեպ ցանկացած դասախոս երբ տեսնում է որ ատրտագրում են,ով ուզումա լինի,մտածումա չգիտի,ոչ թե արհամարումա :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե կապ չունի ինչ էր ու ինչ համակարգա,եթե նպատակդ ստորացնելա ոչ թե գնահատականը ուրեմն չեմ ընկալում արարքդ,ի դեպ ցանկացած դասախոս երբ տեսնում է որ ատրտագրում են,ով ուզումա լինի,մտածումա չգիտի,ոչ թե արհամարումա


Ինքը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ ես գիտեմ  :Wink:  Վերջիվերջո, մեր բուհում ամեն դասին դաս ենք պատասխանում: Ու ընդհանրապես, գնահատականի համար ես երբևէ նման արարքների չեմ գնացել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինքը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ ես գիտեմ  Վերջիվերջո, մեր բուհում ամեն դասին դաս ենք պատասխանում: Ու ընդհանրապես, գնահատականի համար ես երբևէ նման արարքների չեմ գնացել:


Նորից հարց առաջացավ,բայց չեմ հարցնի,որովհետև մի քիչ անկապ ուղղությամբ ենք շարժվում և միևնույնն է իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխելու,միևնույնն է այն դասախոսները ովքեր ֆիզիկական արատներ ունեն ու չեն կարողանում վերահսկողություն սահմանել ուրեմն նրանց պահելու իմաստը ես չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նորից հարց առաջացավ,բայց չեմ հարցնի,որովհետև մի քիչ անկապ ուղղությամբ ենք շարժվում և միևնույնն է իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխելու,միևնույնն է այն դասախոսները ովքեր ֆիզիկական արատներ ունեն ու չեն կարողանում վերահսկողություն սահմանել ուրեմն նրանց պահելու իմաստը ես չեմ տեսնում:


Ինչ ասեմ, քո գործն է: Ես էլ իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխում, որ դասախոսը ոստիկան չէ և վերահսկողություն սահմանելը նրա պարտականությունը չէ:

----------

Հայկօ (13.12.2009), Շինարար (17.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ ասեմ, քո գործն է: Ես էլ իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխում, որ դասախոսը ոստիկան չէ և վերահսկողություն սահմանելը նրա պարտականությունը չէ:


Դասախոսը ոստիկան չի,դե ուրեմն թող քննությունը գրելուց հետո անհատական կանչի ու հարցերով պարզի ով ինչ գիտի,ես այդպիսի դասախոսների շատ եմ ճանաչում,որոնք անգամ գրածներին չեն նայում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դասախոսը ոստիկան չի,դե ուրեմն թող քննությունը գրելուց հետո անհատական կանչի ու հարցերով պարզի ով ինչ գիտի,ես այդպիսի դասախոսների շատ եմ ճանաչում,որոնք անգամ գրածներին չեն նայում:


Դասախոսը պատասխանատու չի առկա արատավոր համակարգի համար: Հազար եմ ասում՝ այ մյուս բուհեր, մեզնից բան սովորեք: Ու՞մ ա պետք: Շատ կարևոր ա, որ դասավանդող դասախոսն իր ուսանողին չքննի: Նախ, դա կնպաստի, որ իր առավելագույնը տա: Երկրորդ, անծանոթ դասախոսն ավելի օբյեկտիվ կքննի:

----------


## Gayl

> Դասախոսը պատասխանատու չի առկա արատավոր համակարգի համար: Հազար եմ ասում՝ այ մյուս բուհեր, մեզնից բան սովորեք: Ու՞մ ա պետք: Շատ կարևոր ա, որ դասավանդող դասախոսն իր ուսանողին չքննի: Նախ, դա կնպաստի, որ իր առավելագույնը տա: Երկրորդ, անծանոթ դասախոսն ավելի օբյեկտիվ կքննի:


Իհարկե կներես որ հարցնում եմ,ուղակի էնքան գովազդեցիր հետաքրքրությունս շարժվեց և ինչպե՞ս է կոչվում ձեր բուհը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե կներես որ հարցնում եմ,ուղակի էնքան գովազդեցիր հետաքրքրությունս շարժվեց և ինչպե՞ս է կոչվում ձեր բուհը:


ԵՊԲՀ

----------


## Gayl

> ԵՊԲՀ


Շնորհակալ եմ :Hi: ,ես մտածում էի հայկական համալսարան չի,բայց պարզվեց մերոնքականա,ուստի կարծում եմ,հայկական ադաթներից անպակաս բուհ ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալ եմ,ես մտածում էի հայկական համալսարան չի,բայց պարզվեց մերոնքականա,ուստի կարծում եմ,հայկական ադաթներից անպակաս բուհ ա:


Դե կատարյալ չի, բայց մյուս հայկական բուհերը լիքը բան ունեն սովորելու մեզնից:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե կատարյալ չի, բայց մյուս հայկական բուհերը լիքը բան ունեն սովորելու մեզնից:


Շնորհակալ եմ զրուցի համար:Հաճելի էր:Առայժմ:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Երեկ իմացա որ դասախոսին աշխատանքի ընդունելուց ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում նրա խոսելուն, այսինքն նրա ձայնի բարձրությանը կամ պարզությանը, ինչպես եք վերաբերվում դրան, ետի վապշե ճիշտա՞


Ես շատ վատ եմ դրան վերաբերում: Ես ինքս նման մի դասախոս ունեմ, որ խոսումա, ոչ բառերի վերջավորություններն եմ լսում, ոչ իրա նախադասությունների  իմաստն եմ հասկանում: Ու ահավոր ներվայանանում եմ դրանից, անընդհատ մնում ենք ինչ-ինչ անելուց: Վերջիվերջո սիրուն բան չի:

----------

Արևհատիկ (15.12.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ես շատ վատ եմ դրան վերաբերում: Ես ինքս նման մի դասախոս ունեմ, որ խոսումա, ոչ բառերի վերջավորություններն եմ լսում, ոչ իրա նախադասությունների  իմաստն եմ հասկանում: Ու ահավոր ներվայանանում եմ դրանից, անընդհատ մնում ենք ինչ-ինչ անելուց: Վերջիվերջո սիրուն բան չի:


Հաաա, ես գիտեմ ում մասին ես խոսում: Բա հլը, որ հարցնում ենք.
-ի՞նչ:
Ասում ա.
-Կարծեմ ես թլիկ չեմ, լեզվական պրոբլեմ չունեմ: Դե արի ու մի ներվայնացի  :Angry2:

----------

A.r.p.i. (15.12.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Երեկ իմացա որ դասախոսին աշխատանքի ընդունելուց ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում նրա խոսելուն, այսինքն նրա ձայնի բարձրությանը կամ պարզությանը, ինչպես եք վերաբերվում դրան, ետի վապշե ճիշտա՞


Դա դեռ թիթեռնիկներ են, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանի ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, անգամ անգրագիտության աստիճանը չեն չափում :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դա դեռ թիթեռնիկներ են, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանի ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, անգամ անգրագիտության աստիճանը չեն չափում


Հաստա՞տ:

----------


## Katka

> Հաստա՞տ:


Հաստատ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Կատկա, մի ստիպիր, որ սրանից հետո քո բոլոր գրածներին անլուրջ վերաբերվեմ, ու անլուրջ հայտարարություններ մի արա, խնդրում եմ:

----------

Kuk (18.12.2009), Նարե (18.12.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

Հայկ, համքարության շահերը պաշտպանի, բայց արդարությունն էլ մեր բոլորի համքարությունն ա :Smile: 

Մի գրագետ դասախոսի առկայությունը, որի ապացույց դու ասենք կարող ես բերել, չի բացառում ներկա բուհական համակարգում տասնյակ ու հարյուրավոր բացարձակ անպիտան կադրերի առկայությունը: Ավելին վերջինս կարող է ի վերջո բացառել հենց նորմալ դասախոսական կազմի գոյության հնարավորությունն անգամ: Իմ ուսումնառության (  :Jpit:  ) անփառունակ (  :Jpit:  ) տարիներին բազմաթիվ ոչ կոմպետենետ դասախոսների հանդիպել եմ, ընդ որում խոսքը ոչ միայն ասիստենտա-լաբորանտական նորակոչի, այլ ամբիոնների աթոռներին իրենց փառահեղ հետույքները հաստացրած մանրումեծերի  :Smile:  Ընդ որում, նույն վիճակի ապացույցներ կան գրեթե բոլոր ոլորտներում ու գրեթե բոլոր հապավումահարուստ բուհերում :Smile: 

Նոր դասախոսներին ընտրողներին ընտրող է պետք սկզբում: Իսկ ընտրող չկա  :Smile:  Ունայնության շարքից խոսակցություն է :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (18.12.2009), CactuSoul (18.12.2009), Enigmatic (18.12.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (18.12.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Մեր հարևանի աղջիկը իմ հետ ավարտեց Բրյուսովը, ԼՄՀ  ֆակուլտետը, Բակալավր: Իրա դիպլոմայինի ղեկավարը օգնեց իրան, հիմա Եվրոպական համալսարանում դասախոս ա :Jpit:  տալիս ա 1-4 կուրսերին 4 ներառյալ,թե ո՞նց, ես էլ չգիտեմ :Pardon:  մոդուլների տեստերն էլ ինքն ա կազմում ու գրավոր տալիս: Նենց էլ իրան երևակայում ա,դասախոս ա է՜։ :LOL:

----------

Արևհատիկ (20.12.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իմիջայլոց իմ դասախոսներից շատերը դասը պատմելու ժամանակ ոչ թե պատմում էին, այլ կարդում:

----------

Արևհատիկ (20.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Philosopher*, հա, հիմնականում համաձայն եմ: Ես հեռու եմ որևէ բան իդեալականացնելուց ու չեմ էլ կարծում, որ այս թեման քննարկելու նյութ չունի: Սակայն ես առանց բավարար հիմքեր ունենալու ոչ մի միտք «անլուրջ» չէի որակի: Հիմա խնդրում եմ կարդա սա.




> Երեկ իմացա որ դասախոսին աշխատանքի ընդունելուց ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում նրա խոսելուն, այսինքն նրա ձայնի բարձրությանը կամ պարզությանը, ինչպես եք վերաբերվում դրան, ետի վապշե ճիշտա՞
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Katka-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Դա դեռ թիթեռնիկներ են, *ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանի ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, անգամ անգրագիտության աստիճանը չեն չափում*


*Katka*-ն այստեղ պնդում է, որ առհասարակ ոչ մի դասախոսի աշխատանքի ընդունելիս բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան, անգամ գրագիտության աստիճանը (!!!) չեն ստուգում: Ոչ մի դասախոսի, ընդհանարպես ոչ մի տեղ, ցանկացած ու յուրաքանչյուր դեպքում, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ես չէի զլանա ու հարգելի *Katka*-ին կհարցնեի, թե որտեղի՞ց է նա պեղել այդ վիճակագրական 100%-ը, սակայն դրա կարիքը չունեմ. ես գիտեմ, որ վերոնշյալ պնդումն առնվազն սխալ է: Դու էլ գիտես, ինձ թվում է  :Smile: :

----------


## Philosopher

> *Philosopher*, հա, հիմնականում համաձայն եմ: Ես հեռու եմ որևէ բան իդեալականացնելուց ու չեմ էլ կարծում, որ այս թեման քննարկելու նյութ չունի: Սակայն ես առանց բավարար հիմքեր ունենալու ոչ մի միտք «անլուրջ» չէի որակի: Հիմա խնդրում եմ կարդա սա.
> 
> 
> 
> *Katka*-ն այստեղ պնդում է, որ առհասարակ ոչ մի դասախոսի աշխատանքի ընդունելիս բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան, անգամ գրագիտության աստիճանը (!!!) չեն ստուգում: Ոչ մի դասախոսի, ընդհանարպես ոչ մի տեղ, ցանկացած ու յուրաքանչյուր դեպքում, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ես չէի զլանա ու հարգելի *Katka*-ին կհարցնեի, թե որտեղի՞ց է նա պեղել այդ վիճակագրական 100%-ը, սակայն դրա կարիքը չունեմ. ես գիտեմ, որ վերոնշյալ պնդումն առնվազն սխալ է: Դու էլ գիտես, ինձ թվում է :


Հայկ, որևէ թեմա քննարկելու իմաստը հենց այն է, որ բացահայտվեն օրինաչափությունները, ոչ թե բացառությունները: Եթե մարդը ասում է, որ նացիստները դաժան էին, ոչ ես, ոչ դու որևէ պոզիտիվ քայլ չենք կատարում թեմայի քննարկման կամ հասարակական երևույթի դիտարկման գործում` պնդելով, թե լեյպզիգցի Ադոլֆը, որը ևս նացիոնալ-սոցիալիստական կուսակցության անդամ է, դաժան չէր, որովհետեև փրկել է 3-ամյա հրեա Ջոշուային: Այդ դեպքում օլիգարխները հանցագործ չեն, իշխանական համակարգը կոռումպացված չէ,   դասախոսներն էլ ոչ կոմպետենտ չեն: Իհարկե, չեն, բոլորը չէ, որ են, բայց մի երևույթի գերակշիռ առկայությունը որևէ ոլորտում տալիս է ընդհանրացման իրավունք յուրաքանչյուրին առանց բացառելու մաքուր ու վսեմ անհատականությունների անհերքելի առկայությունը Նացիոնիալ  սոցիալիստական կուսակցությունից սկսած մինչև Հայբուսակում: Եթե դու նացիոնալ-սոցիալիստական կուսակցության անդամ ես, ու քո կուսակցությունը միլիոնավոր մարդկանց  է ոչնչացնում, քեզ կարող են ասել նացիստները դաժան են կամ հանցագործ: Քո իրավունքն է, իհարկե, ցույց տալ ինքդ քեզ ու ասել, ես դաժան չեմ: Բայց, ցավոք, դա քիչ բան կփոխի  :Smile:

----------

Morpheus_NS (18.12.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Կատկա, մի ստիպիր, որ սրանից հետո քո բոլոր գրածներին անլուրջ վերաբերվեմ, ու անլուրջ հայտարարություններ մի արա, խնդրում եմ:


Հայկօ, իմ բոլոր գրածներին ոնց ուզում ես, նենց էլ վերաբերվի՛ր:  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է իմ անլուրջ հայտարարություններին, նախ նշեմ, որ տվյալ անլուրջ հայտարարությունս հիմնականում մեծամասնության մասին է:
Գիտե՛ս ոնց, արդեն  մի քանի ամիս է աշխատում եմ համակարգում, դրանից առաջ դժբախտաբար սովորել եմ էդ նույն պետական կոչված ԲՈՒՀ-երից մեկում ու գիտես՝ ինչ եմ նկատել, քանի դեռ գործում է դիշովի մաֆիան՝ սա իմ մարդն է, սա նրա մարդն/պեշկա/, դասախոսի գրագետ կամ անգրագետ լինելու հարցը չի կարեւորվում: Չէ , ճիշտ չասացի, կարեւորվում է այնքանով, որ այդ դասախոսը ոչ մի ձեւով համակարգի գործունեությանը չմիջամտի, անի նենց, ոնց ասում են: Բայց հիմա տեսնում եմ, որ տենց դասախոսները կամ թքում են ու դրանից տուժում է ուսանողը, կամ էլ սկսում են անել նենց, ոնց որ ասում են, իսկ դա եղանակը չի փոխում: 
Իսկ եթե դու ավելի հստակ ինֆորմացիա ունես դասախոսի ընտրության , ԲՈՒՀ-ում ընդունելության գործընթացի վերաբերյալ, ես մեծ հաճույքով կլսեի: Ես գիտեմ մի բան՝ պաշտպանելը, կոչում ստանալը հիմա պրոբլեմ չի: Ավելի՜ քան պրոբլեմ չի: 
Գրագիտության, դասախոսի ընտրության ժամանակ ուրիշ ի՞նչ են կարեւորում:Իսկ ովքե՞ր են այդ ընտրողները: Իսկ դասախոս դառնալու համար ուրիշ ի՞նչ չափանիշներ են կիրառվում կամ ընտրության ի՞նչ մեխանիզմ է գործում: Ոչ մի: Կամ էլ ես եմ հերթական անլուրջ հայտարարություններն  անում: Բայց երբ դասախոսների հետ էլ խոսում եմ, հասկանում եմ, որ չկա ոչ մի չափանիշ:Կա  վասալական համակարգ, որտեղ անգրագետ գլուխը գրագետ գլուխ տանել չի կարում:
Դե էլ անլուրջ հայտարարություն չանեմ, թե ոնց են ընտրվում ուսանողները:

----------


## Adriano

> Կատկա, մի ստիպիր, որ սրանից հետո քո բոլոր գրածներին անլուրջ վերաբերվեմ, ու անլուրջ հայտարարություններ մի արա, խնդրում եմ:


Ես չեմ հասկանում ձեր հարցադրումը, ինչ է նշանակում անլուրջ հայտարարություն, նախ ես ինքս ինչ-որ չափով համաձայն եմ Katka- ի հետ, մեր մոտ դասախոսներ ընտրելիս նախքան լեզվական խնդիրներին նայելը, իհարկե անշուշտ դա կարևորա, սակայն պետք է նայել այնպիսի ցուցանիշների, ինչպիսիք են կրթական, մասնագիտական համապատասխան մակարդակը: Եվ  ես կցանկանայի նշել, որ Katka -ի ասածները շատ լուրջ իմաստ ունեն և փոխարենը քննարկելու թե ում ասածներն են լուրջ կամ անլուրջ, իսկ այս դեպքում ես համարում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ չափերի մեջ է, ձեզ խորհուրդ կտայի թեմային վերաբերող  ձեր կարծիքը արտահայտեք: Վերջի վերջո պետք է հասկանալ, որ մեր ակումբում խոսքի իրավունք, ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունք  բոլորը ունեն:

----------


## Invisible man

> Վերջի վերջո պետք է հասկանալ, որ մեր ակումբում խոսքի իրավունք, ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունք  բոլորը ունեն:


Բայց ով ա  ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունքի վրա բռնանում :Dntknw:  ուղղակի մի լիչ լոգիկայով մտածեք :Angry2: 
Հետո էլ ոնց կարա _ասպատակելը ապստամբելուց_ չտարբերող մարդը պատմության դասխոս աշխատի (ես ներկա եմ եղել):
Նաև դասախոսի ընդհանուր զարգացվածության մակարդակն ա կարևոր, թե չէ դասախոսներ գիտեմ,որ  մտազում են թե Մարոկկո պետությունը վերացել ա միջնադարում???????? :Angry2:

----------


## Հայկօ

Այս ի՞նչ խուճապ է: Հանգիստ, հանգիստ: Ես ինչ-որ տեղ գրե՞լ եմ, որ այսօր բոլոր դասախոսները սուրբ են: Չէ, չէ՞: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ եք «խոսքի իրավունք» իրար խառնում, ասպատակել, ապստամբել, մաֆիա, պեշկա, չաշկա-լոժկա... Այդ նույն խոսքի իրավունքը ես էլ ունեմ, ի դեպ: Վերևում արդեն գրել էի իմ ասածի պատճառն ու առիթը, բայց գրեթե բոլորը գերադասեցին շարունակել լրացնել բողոքի գիրքը, քան թե կարդալ մի քանի հեշտ հասկացվող տող: Կարծիք էր հնչել, որ այսօր անխտիր բոլոր դասախոսներին անխտին ամեն տեղ աշխատանքի ընդունելիս բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չեն ստուգում: Ես սա որակում եմ որպես անլուրջ կարծիք: Իսկ դու՞ք: Եթե ոչ, խնդրում եմ փաստեր ներկայացրեք՝ ապացուցելու համար այդ վիճակագրությունը: Էսօր չկա՞ն այնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր լավ մասնագետներ են իրենց ոլորտում, լավ են դասավանդում ու առանց ԽԾԲ-ի են ընդունվել: Չկա՞ն: Ես կարող եմ օրինակներ բերել: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ եք ընդհանրացնում: Նաև կարող եք պնդել, որ հոլանդացիների հարյուր տոկոսը համասեռամոլներ են, կամ որ ոստիկանների հարյուր տոկոսը՝ ԲՏ-ներ: Երևի ճիշտ կլինեք, չէ՞:

Մի՛ ընդհանրացրեք: Բոլորդ էլ հանդիպել ու գործ ունեցել եք վատ, անգրագետ, թլիկ կամ եսիմինչ դասախոսների հետ, բայց դա ձեզ իրավունք չի տալիս պնդելու, որ բոլոր դասախոսները վատն են կամ անգրագետ: Ավելին՝ ես համոզված եմ, որ բոլորդ էլ ունեցել եք խելացի ու լավ մանկավարժ դասախոսներ, բայց հիմա, չգիտես ինչու, գերադասում եք նրանց մասին մոռանալ: Լավին լավ ասեք, վատին՝ վատ, ոչ թե կուրորեն բողոքեք. բողոքելը հեշտ է:

----------


## Adriano

Hayko ջան ոչ մեկ չի պնդում, որ բոլոր դասախոսները վատն են, ուղղակի նշվում է, որ բացի լեզվական խնդիրներից այլ բաների վրա էլ կարելի է ուշադրություն դարձնել:  Եկեք հանգիստ թողնենք հոլադնդիայի համասեռամոլներին և հասկանանք, որ այնպիսի ոլորտում ինչպիսին է դպրոցը, ինստիտուտը, որոնք զբաղվում են փաստորեն ապագա սերնդի դաստիարակմամբ անհրաժեշտ են գրեթե անթերի մասնագետներ: Իհարկե անթերի չենք և ոչ մեկս, սակայն քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրը վերաբերում է դասախոսներին, մենք փորձում ենք լրացնել այն բացը, որ մեզ մոտ, մեր երկրում կա այս ոլորոում: Հետևաբար, ես կարծում եմ, որ քննարկումը ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի, եթե փորձենք հասկանալ բոլորի կարծիքը, այլ ոչ թե միանգամից ասել լուրջա, լուրջ չի: Ոչ մեկ կոնկրետ ես չեմ բողոքում ես ուղղակի իմ կարծիքն եմ 	հայտնում:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Իմիջայլոց իմ դասախոսներից շատերը դասը պատմելու ժամանակ ոչ թե պատմում էին, այլ կարդում:


Իմ դասախոսներն էլ են կարդում:  :Cray:  : Էդ հլա հեչ իրենց գիտունիկի տեղ են դրել  :Angry2:

----------

